
Doctors Say ‘I’m Sorry’ Before ‘See You in Court’ - chaostheory
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/18/us/18apology.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all&adxnnlx=1211130296-/4FiKXpddteqcHfzxmsIrA
======
bk
Short version: USA rediscovers common sense and humanity.

~~~
DenisM
Here's my take: treating a wronged person as a human, opening a discussion and
offering reparations is likely to make them less angry and litigious, as
compared to stonewalling and denying everything. This news is brought to you
by some American hospitals.

~~~
ardit33
Well, but how are lawyers going to make money If people quit suing each other?

------
xirium
Honesty is the best policy. Who'd thunk it?

------
Jesin
If you apologize sincerely, the victim will be less angry? Really? You're
kidding, right?

------
bigtoga
That's great taht you're posting this here - THANK YOU.

